# Ride EX 08/09 was defective



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a beginner, and just got boots + binding just to make use of a hand me down board... So forgive me if what I write sounds beginnerish, or if I'm using wrong terminology.

I took my Ride EX 08/09 out for the first time today, and the front buckle screw popped off when I tightened it for the first time. That's like, 3 seconds into use! haha, what a joke. The part that popped off is the adjustable screw that locks the front strap.

I took the left front strap off, thinking I could at least get downhill with the left main strap, and both the right foot straps... until the exact same part on the right strap popped off too!!

The defect is that the screw threads get "dethreaded", and the screw popps out... Now that I've seen the 2 screws fall out, I looked at the binding... To my amazement, ALL of their locking mechanisms use the same mechanism. You got it, the screw. So there you have it.... a binding that's "totally screwed".

I'm just curious. It seems Ride's adjustment mechanism is based around this screw and lock thing, which is what broke on mine. To me, it seems ridiculous that you'd screw something in, and use a lever to try to yank it back out to cause a "lock". Seems very breakable. Has anyone else had similar problems? Or was I just very, very, VERY unlucky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

i beat the shit out of the 07/08s and they have held up extremely well. got about 20-25 days on em.

great bindings for the price point.

sorry about your experiences with them, but i got to offer a defense from my personal experience with them.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i have the the same bindings as you and mine are just fine. the screw on mine has came off once but i was able to easily screw it back in with out any trouble. after that happened i checked all the other screws and tightened them, i think the factory just dosnt tighten them down enough. but as for the screws stripping? no problem from mine. just make sure you dont over tighten them cuz i bent one of the levers, but ride sent me a new part for free.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

I feel your pain, had similar issues with a set 08/09 Ride EX bindings. I bought a pair for my early/late season "beater" board, had a coupon from a retailer on Thanksgiving for 35% off and figured I couldn't beat the price that early in the season. 

Took them out the next day, after a few runs the tool-less adjuster/washer on the right toe strap came loose while on the lift line, I didn't notice but fortunately someone behind me did. Rode off to the side, put the adjuster/washer back on and tightened it, common sense would lead someone to think that I'd check the left toe strap tool-less adjuster right? Wrong... which thinking back is my fault, anyways later on that same day the left toe strap tool-less adjuster/washer came loose, unfortunately this time it came off during a run and the adjuster/washer was lost. Ended up riding the rest of the day with a screw in the binding, the resorts tuning shop was able to hook me up with.

My best guess is that the toe straps tool-less adjusters weren't properly tightened prior to riding that day, from the sound of it yours weren't either :dunno:. I did contact Ride's customer service about the issue and they were extremely helpful, their response time was fast and I had replacement parts shipped (they sent a pair of tool-less adjuster for both toe straps) to my house the following week. I rode the board about 3-4 times after that and the issue never come up again, board probably won't be out again till mid-March but I doubt the issue will occur again, especially after proper tightening. Besides that experience the tool-less adjusters are very easy and convenient to use imho, Ride makes awesome products. Tighten them and better luck on the slopes :thumbsup:.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

thnx for response.. cool, so I guess mine is sort of an exception.. or maybe even a bad batch. Just to clarify, the problem with mine was not the screw becoming loose, it's that they get stripped, and pops out. So, it's the screw material not being able to take the lever's "lock" stress.

I think I'm going to try to return them and maybe get something in the next price group.. It seems to make sense now that the malfunction's made my board useless for the entire weekend, to spend a couple of more bucks for something better. I'm just not sure if going from $150 price group to $200 or so is going to make much of a difference.. (if the problem really is that I hit the unlucky jackpot by chance)


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

You can still get some pretty good bidnings for 150-200. Shop around for last year's models; they're really cheap. Even for current models, $200 is a pretty big budget for bindings. I was able to find K2 Sweaters in a local store for $150CAN (so I bought 'em ).


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

yea just look around and youll find something, i got my rides on sale at a sports chalet for $120. check out the rome bindings. i have heard great things about them and ill definitely buy some romes myself the next time around.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

markee said:


> You can still get some pretty good bidnings for 150-200. Shop around for last year's models; they're really cheap. Even for current models, $200 is a pretty big budget for bindings. I was able to find K2 Sweaters in a local store for $150CAN (so I bought 'em ).


I like K2's aggressive pricing in Canada... their stuff is actually priced cheaper (relative to the Dollar) up here.

No Classic Canadian Markup *cough*VANS*cough*


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You guys out west are lucky then because in Toronto, all snowbording gear is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> I like K2's aggressive pricing in Canada... their stuff is actually priced cheaper (relative to the Dollar) up here.
> 
> No Classic Canadian Markup *cough*VANS*cough*


really? why is canadian stuff soo much more expensive?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

rjattack19 said:


> really? why is canadian stuff soo much more expensive?


Import Duties, Taxes + dollar value.

Prices went way down while our dollar was higher than the US, but things were still more expensive on the whole. Damn i wish i would have just loaded up with stuff back then...I didn't know about whiskeymilitia at the time


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> Import Duties, Taxes + dollar value.
> 
> Prices went way down while our dollar was higher than the US, but things were still more expensive on the whole. Damn i wish i would have just loaded up with stuff back then...I didn't know about whiskeymilitia at the time


oh duh import tax. should have known i work for hockeygiant.com and we get a ton of business from canadia. should have known


----------

